

  Web Browser based control system for the RaspberryPi - daw___
https://github.com/NeonHorizon/berryio

======
gregable
I'm particularly interested in the promise of no keyboard mouse or monitor
based wifi registration of the Pi. It doesn't seem like this is complete
though. I'd love to see a Raspbian version that, if it detects a wifi dongle,
automatically starts an open ad-hoc network usable for configuring the rest of
the connection. Something like the way Nest or Chromecast bootstrap.

~~~
outside1234
Isn't WPS mode (WiFi Protected Setup) the right solution here?

------
outside1234
If you are interested in the programmatic version of this, I'm working on a
project called Nitrogen that enables you to manage a fleet of Raspberry Pis
(or any embedded device) and write applications that work across them.

See
[http://github.com/nitrogenjs/service](http://github.com/nitrogenjs/service)
for more details...

------
Sheepshow
What's the target market, aside from hackers trying to get familiar with the
board, or maybe some really basic debugging?

Is exposing pin-level hardware details over an HTTP API really helpful for
building larger applications? And why not run that larger application directly
on the ARM?

------
daw___
Author's announcement on Google+:
[https://plus.google.com/109352235257103413028/posts/9X66y4jo...](https://plus.google.com/109352235257103413028/posts/9X66y4jogUk)

------
noonespecial
While I'm not into the skueomorphism, I think this is a fantastic idea. Lean
heavy on a restful API that makes it easy to skin it ourselves and integrate
it into bigger systems. Awesome nonetheless.

------
ausjke
isn't this the same idea running a webserver on devices such as a wifi router
that let you control the device via a browser remotely, or is there something
new here?

------
guscost
What a great idea!

